# South-Central Kansas



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

This is for any and all gorillas in Northern OK, KC area and anyone who wants to drive to Wichita. Looking to put on a Herf in the next few weeks at the upstairs Lounge @ the River City Brewery (Loft 150)....Looking to do it on a Sat Afternoon, depending on weather the is also an outside deck.

Location--http://www.rivercitybrewingco.com/content/view/3/28/


Menu--http://www.rivercitybrewingco.com/downloads/menu.pdf



Let me know What you guys think.



Shawn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ssutton219 said:


> This is for any and all gorillas in Northern OK, KC area and anyone who wants to drive to Wichita. Looking to put on a Herf in the next few weeks at the upstairs Lounge @ the River City Brewery (Loft 150)....Looking to do it on a Sat Afternoon, depending on weather the is also an outside deck.
> 
> Location--http://www.rivercitybrewingco.com/content/view/3/28/
> 
> ...


Will watch this for a date to be announced !!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well after going through my calender...Looking like Feb 16 would be a good day for me..but again I want it to be more open to suggestion...






Shawn


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

Im in. Feb 16th works, and am open for other dates. Thanks Sutton


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

you have a PM mark.....





Shawn


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

If anyone from KC would like to carpool down, I would like to go but it's too long of a drive for me to justify making by myself for a herf.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Feb 16th is a no go for me. Home game vs Mizzery.

http://www.kstatesports.com/SportSelect.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=400&KEY=&SPID=213&SPSID=3086

Feb 23 is clear, FWIW.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I wish I could change it to the 23rd but you know how my house goes I go..My boys will be with their mom (my ex) on the 16th so I can attend herfs when they are away......



There are a number of KC area gorillas (and I hope they chime in...) maybe someone will let you know about car-pool to good ole Wichita..(LOL)





Shawn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

dantzig said:


> If anyone from KC would like to carpool down, I would like to go but it's too long of a drive for me to justify making by myself for a herf.


Was talking to Crystal about this last night ... we'll see what transpires & keep in touch.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

One of you KC guys/shawn send me a pm if the date on this changes please. Thanks.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

dantzig said:


> If anyone from KC would like to carpool down, I would like to go but it's too long of a drive for me to justify making by myself for a herf.





monsoon said:


> Was talking to Crystal about this last night ... we'll see what transpires & keep in touch.


Very interesting. I'll be watching to see how this goes.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

dantzig said:


> If anyone from KC would like to carpool down, I would like to go but it's too long of a drive for me to justify making by myself for a herf.





monsoon said:


> Was talking to Crystal about this last night ... we'll see what transpires & keep in touch.





ultramag said:


> Very interesting. I'll be watching to see how this goes.


Let me know if a carpool takes place ...... this may be possible for me also.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

dantzig said:


> If anyone from KC would like to carpool down, I would like to go but it's too long of a drive for me to justify making by myself for a herf.





ultramag said:


> Very interesting. I'll be watching to see how this goes.





woops said:


> Let me know if a carpool takes place ...... this may be possible for me also.


Are we gunna need to rent a bus ? :chk :ss


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Are we gunna need to rent a bus ? :chk :ss


We might, this has already gotten too big for the Hillbilly Cadillac.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ultramag said:


> We might


That's good with me .... seeing as you are probably the only one licensed to drive it


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Are we gunna need to rent a bus ? :chk :ss


Chad wants to rent this one..


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> Chad wants to rent this one..


I shucks Jeff, that kinda brings a tear to my eye. Sniff, sniff, my old school bus. :r


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Met up with Mark (Wigg) and a few regulars @ a B&M close to Lot 150 Sat. and had a ball!! Looking forward to meeting up with more of ya!! A couple of the regulars there Sat showed interest in the Feb. 16th herf and may be there too!!

if anyone thinking bout traveling up or down here and need anything please let me know!!!


Shawn


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

ssutton219 said:


> Met up with Mark (Wigg) and a few regulars @ a B&M close to Lot 150 Sat. and had a ball!! Looking forward to meeting up with more of ya!! A couple of the regulars there Sat showed interest in the Feb. 16th herf and may be there too!!
> 
> if anyone thinking bout traveling up or down here and need anything please let me know!!!
> 
> Shawn


I assume you mean OTC as the B&M. Do you go there every saturday?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes I did good sir!!


Did I miss ya while you were there??


Sat was my 1st time sitting there and smoking..the other times I had been there it was empty..but as long as my chores are done I plan on being there a few more times!!


Shawn


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

No, I wasn't there but I live in Wichita and have been in there 3 or 4 times in the past couple months. I didn't even know there was a place to sit until last time. I went in and it was packed. I just grabbed a couple of sticks and left. I need to swing over there and just sit and enjoy a cigar some time. I may come to the herf on feb 16th... I can be the baby in the group.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

That would be great!!!


Let me know if you want to meet up on a sat to smoke one or two...I am available most every other sat. and I think after last sat I will be there as much as my wife allows me to..LOL


Shawn


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

sounds good


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

Im in..... that was too cool. The people there, including the owner are too cool. Very interesting conversation, and some great smokes... Next time we have to bring some bevies...

Thanks for the smoke Shawn... 
mark


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

Is this still happening?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I am still planning on it happening...I think in the next couple days I will start a list of who's gonna be able to make it so I can plan and talk to the venue..








Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

can't make it, i fly on the 18th for business, among other various reasons.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> Chad wants to rent this one..


I'd totally drive this one if we rented it. On the condition that one of you boys licks the window. 

On a serious note, Doug and I talked about making it down to this and I'm totally in. I will be driving, no matter what, that's just how I am. I'm reserving a seat for Doug. (Doug, please confirm you still want to ride with me.) Which leaves 2 seats. If anyone wants to ride with me, shoot me a PM and we'll work it out.

FYI: I'm a cigarette smoker and I will be smoking in my car.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

GKitty217 said:


> I'd totally drive this one if we rented it. On the condition that one of you boys licks the window.
> 
> On a serious note, Doug and I talked about making it down to this and I'm totally in. I will be driving, no matter what, that's just how I am. I'm reserving a seat for Doug. (Doug, please confirm you still want to ride with me.) Which leaves 2 seats. If anyone wants to ride with me, shoot me a PM and we'll work it out.
> 
> FYI: *I'm a cigarette smoker and I will be smoking in my car*.


ewwwwwww.  (says Captain Chainsmoke)

Yup ... I'm good with it ... Save me a seat or strap me to the hood ... whatever works. :tu


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

monsoon said:


> ewwwwwww.  (says Captain Chainsmoke)
> 
> Yup ... I'm good with it ... Save me a seat or strap me to the hood ... whatever works. :tu


The hood it is, dear Captain Chainsmoke. Hope that lighter is windproof.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

ok been a few days might as well do what I said I would...LOL..Just add your name..Please..




1) ssutton
2) wigg
3) cpjim
4) GKitty217
5) monsoon
6)
7)
8)





Shawn


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Reserve another seat for me, please!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

dantzig said:


> Reserve another seat for me, please!


You can stradle the left rear bumper, Jachin. :ss


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm up for it. Count me in!


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Alright, Jachin. You can have seat #3. Which leaves one more open. 

PS: If you have curfews or plan on leaving early, this is probably not the ride for you.


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

I am at work until at least 4. what time is this going down?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

The Loft doesn't open till 4 pm but we can met up at Old Town Cigars before hand if those coming in town get here a lil early. I am also looking at a couple other places maybe for lunch. But as it stands 4 pm is the Start.









Shawn


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> The Loft doesn't open till 4 pm but we can met up at Old Town Cigars before hand if those coming in town get here a lil early. I am also looking at a couple other places maybe for lunch. But as it stands 4 pm is the Start.
> 
> Shawn


4?!? Such a late start. We probably should make a pre-herf plan because the KC peeps like to get started early. Except me, I'm always fashionably late.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes um Misses I is workin on it for ya:tu......Sorry couldn't help it..but my thought is around the corner from the loft is a NICE B&M with a nice lil lounge, but I am waiting on a few emails/calls back to whats available. Patience....LOL





Shawn


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

monsoon said:


> You can stradle the left rear bumper, Jachin. :ss


Hmm...exactly what kind of car is this?!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

HEY! I just came across this thread, might have a few interested from around these parts, I'll check on the 16th starting at 4:00 and get back to you...


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

dantzig said:


> Hmm...exactly what kind of car is this?!


You've heard of "Schwinn", right ???


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

monsoon said:


> You've heard of "Schwinn", right ???


No no.. mine's a Big Wheel :r

Here's my car. It's not as cool as a Monster Short Bus, but then again, what is.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

GKitty217 said:


> No no.. mine's a Big Wheel :r
> 
> Here's my car. It's not as cool as a Monster Short Bus, but then again, what is.


Can I still lick the windows ?


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Can I still lick the windows ?


Sure, just make sure to get the doggie nose prints while you're at it.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Lets get back on track, shall we ?

-----------------------------------

Just add your name..Please..

1) ssutton
2) wigg
3) cpjim
4) GKitty217
5) monsoon
6) dantzig
7) wrinklenuts
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)

CP Jim ????
Yayson ??? (and more Okies ???)


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

I am going to try to make it. My wife thinks I need to take her out for Valentines Day that night. I am trying to convince her we can get reservations easier at a nice place the weekend before... I'll let you know when I am for sure.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

1) ssutton
2) wigg
3) cpjim
4) GKitty217
5) monsoon
6) dantzig
7) wrinklenuts
8) yayson (tentative)
9) Allen (tentative)
10)
11)
12)

Sorry about the tentatives but I reckon it's better to know something than nothing. I'm gonna run it by a few more people and get back ASAP.

Would be good to have the Okies outnumber the Kansans

Anyone heard from Eternal Rider?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I sent Harland a Pm..it would be great for him to show!!..as for okies outnumbering the Kansas crew...if it looks like that may be the case..I will bring my kids....LOL..J/K...










Shawn


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

ssutton219 said:


> ...if it looks like that may be the case..I will bring my kids....LOL..J/K...


Here's one of my toughest quizzers
to cut through the rope 
use a pair of...


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Put me and Duck down for tenative!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

1) ssutton
2) wigg
3) cpjim
4) GKitty217
5) monsoon
6) dantzig
7) wrinklenuts
8) yayson (tentative)
9) Allen (tentative)
10)KASR (tentative)
11)DUCK (tentative)
12)





I am just glad that you guys are thinkin bout coming up!!




Shawn


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

GKitty217 said:


> Alright, Jachin. You can have seat #3. *Which leaves one more open. *
> 
> PS: If you have curfews or plan on leaving early, this is probably not the ride for you.


Wish I could take this seat Crystal. Not sure that I'm gonna be able to get away though. Crud :hn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

KASR said:


> Put me and Duck down for tenative!


Uh oh.



Would be damn nice to finally meet ya, Aaron !! Hope you and yer water fowl can make the jaunt !!! :tu


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll try to make it...sounds like fun!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I appreciate all the offers I've received on this, but I'm just gonna have to let this one go. Weather is killing work here this week so I'll be playing catch up the next week or two instead of herfing. You guys have a great time! Doug, show these guys what their missing in the pipe world for me. :tu


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

ultramag said:


> I appreciate all the offers I've received on this, but I'm just gonna have to let this one go. Weather is killing work here this week so I'll be playing catch up the next week or two instead of herfing. You guys have a great time! Doug, show these guys what their missing in the pipe world for me. :tu


Chad's not coming?!?!?!

I call head of the table!!!

Sorry to hear you won't be joining us, man. You'll be missed.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

GKitty217 said:


> Chad's not coming?!?!?!
> 
> I call head of the table!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear you won't be joining us, man. You'll be missed.


I'm sorry too Crystal. Enjoy sitting at the head of the table, just don't get used to it.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Update

1) ssutton
2) wigg
3) cpjim
4) GKitty217
5) monsoon
6) dantzig
7) wrinklenuts
8) yayson (tentative)
9) Allen (tentative)
10)KASR (tentative)
11)DUCK (tentative)
12)SmokinJoe - Maybe


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Just over a week until this. I'm excited to take a road trip!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Your tellin me..I need this Herf!!!





Shawn


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, this will be my first official Herf. I'm looking forward to this!:bl


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

ssutton219 said:


> Your tellin me..I need this Herf!!!


Hey Shawn, do you have any of the pre-4 o clock activities/locations solidified?

Me and Allen are 90% go and talking to a couple of others. We'd probably come down early just to get a look at some foreign B&Ms

looking forward to it as well!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

There isn't anything solid before 4 set....But there is a nice small B&M near the Herf that has a nice lil lounge for 5-7 people comfy...there is also a larger B&M across town. Below Loft 150 is River City Brewery and it has a Great lunch Menu and that area has a lot of nice shops. Let me know if there is any info I can get you guys!!





Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

ssutton219 said:


> There isn't anything solid before 4 set....But there is a nice small B&M near the Herf that has a nice lil lounge for 5-7 people comfy...there is also a larger B&M across town. Below Loft 150 is River City Brewery and it has a Great lunch Menu and that area has a lot of nice shops. Let me know if there is any info I can get you guys!!
> 
> Shawn


Does this brewery bottle as well, or just on tap?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I will have to check on that Zack...I am not much of a beer drinker but its been a good place to eat!!




Shawn


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

5 days until the herf!!!

Bump, bump, bumpitty, bump-bump.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I was going to see if any of the KC area folks wanted to get together this weekend as the wife is letting me out of baby duty for the day. But it looks like most of you will be at this! Have a great time and let's get something going here in KC soon!


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Does this brewery bottle as well, or just on tap?


I think they bottle their own as well as tap others... but don't hold me to that...


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well..I finally remembered that I needed to check this out......And they serve it both ways..Bottled and on tap...





Shawn


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok... need to finalize some Pre-Herf Shenannigans. Myself, monsoon, and dantzig should be rolling into Wichita at about 1:00.

Who available and what sounds like fun?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well....I really wasn't able to lock down another place to smoke..but there are 2 nicer B&Ms (one within walking distance to the Loft) and beneath the Loft is the Rivercity brewery and lunch there is pretty good. Let me know what your looking for..i would have ya all meet up @ the hotel I work for but cant smoke cigars/pipes there till after 9 pm now....


Shawn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm good with grabbing lunch there when we get in and then hitting the local B&Ms.

What are the names of the good B&Ms in the area if we decide to go window shopping....maybe grab a smoke at one.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Cigar Chateau
3049 N Rock Rd
Wichita, KS 67226
(316) 636-2433

http://www.cigarchateau.com/

Nice Place with Decent pricing and a pretty good pipe selection (as for pipe tobacco I have no real clue on how good or bad) No lounge to smoke in but last I knew they had a few patio tables set up outside...:ss

Old Town Cigars
800 E 1st St N # 100
Wichita, KS 67202
(316) 267-8744

http://www.oldtowncigars.net/

(now the website has been a lil flaky)

Nice place with a few of the harder to find (IMO) cigars. Good prices and a great Owner. Nice lil lounge to smoke in!

Shawn


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

GKitty217 said:


> Ok... need to finalize some Pre-Herf Shenannigans. Myself, monsoon, and dantzig should be rolling into Wichita at about 1:00.
> 
> Who available and what sounds like fun?


Me and a buddy (Allen) were wanting to come a bit early as well, lunch and window shopping sounds good enough for us, we're very easily amused, and new in town to boot. I'ma run it by him, try to get a final headcount and check in


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Cigar Chateau
> 3049 N Rock Rd
> Wichita, KS 67226
> (316) 636-2433
> ...


Don't forget about me Shawn!

ABC Discount Smoke Shop & Fine Cigars
2221 N. Woodlawn
Wichita, KS 67220
(316) 688-0112

www.smokesomethingbig.com

No lounge to smoke in, but we're in the planning stage to build one. I might even be working Saturday before I head down.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

didn't mean to leave ya out...LOL....didn't know you were at a B&M..sorry my mistake!!:tu






Shawn


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

No worry's..it's all good!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I will have to stop in now!!


Keep me updated as a lounge there would be closer to home than Old town!


Shawn


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

Sounds good...I'm usually here!


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

48 hours from now I'll be on my way to Wichita!!!!

I love a good road trip and herf.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Woohoo! I can't wait. This week has been hell and I'm ready to relax.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

dantzig said:


> Woohoo! I can't wait. This week has been hell and I'm ready to relax.


I bolted from the office today, I was inches from property damage. Herf will be most welcome


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

1) ssutton
2) wigg
3) cpjim
4) GKitty217
5) monsoon
6) dantzig
7) wrinklenuts
8) yayson (tentative)
9) Allen (tentative)
10)KASR (tentative)
11)DUCK (tentative)
12)SmokinJoe - Maybe


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

1) ssutton
2) wigg
3) cpjim
4) GKitty217
5) monsoon
6) dantzig
7) wrinklenuts
8) yayson
9) Allen
10)KASR (tentative)
11)DUCK (tentative)
12)SmokinJoe - Maybe
13)Bob (tentative)



GKitty217 said:


> Ok... need to finalize some Pre-Herf Shenannigans. Myself, monsoon, and dantzig should be rolling into Wichita at about 1:00.
> 
> Who available and what sounds like fun?


I'ma PM you guys and gal, we're shooting for 1:00 as well. We are 2 for sure and maybe (not likely) 3


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

yayson said:


> I'ma PM you guys and gal, we're shooting for 1:00 as well. We are 2 for sure and maybe (not likely) 3


lol I know how the floating deadline works. I'd love to leave at 10:00 and be there about 12:30 or so. (Speed Limits are for suckers) However, I know we'll have to stop on the way out of town for coffee (at least once, if not more). And it looks like we may be snagging JaKaAch on our way South. And.... monsoon will need more coffee before we get to Ottawa... So, yeah, see ya when we see ya... Call the Social Coordinator (monsoon) to confirm ETA and rendezvous location.

24 HOURS UNTIL LAUNCH!!! :chk


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

GKitty217 said:


> lol I know how the floating deadline works. I'd love to leave at 10:00 and be there about 12:30 or so. (Speed Limits are for suckers) However, I know we'll have to stop on the way out of town for coffee (at least once, if not more). And it looks like we may be snagging JaKaAch on our way South. And.... *monsoon will need more coffee before we get to Ottawa*... So, yeah, see ya when we see ya... Call the Social Coordinator (monsoon) to confirm ETA and rendezvous location.
> 
> 24 HOURS UNTIL LAUNCH!!! :chk


You treat me so well. :r


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

I can bring a thermos full of Coffee..:cf
I bet it would better than the truck stop coffee at BETO junction..:r


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

"We are 2, maybe 3" is a headcount, not aan ETA 
The weather may have something to say though... it was clear as a bell yesterday.

We won't be driving an hour and a half on ice so hopefully it backs the heck off


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

JaKaAch said:


> I can bring a thermos full of Coffee..:cf
> I bet *it would better than the truck stop coffee at BETO junction*..:r


Ahhh, yes ..... but those cinnamon rolls are the bee's knees !!

Ummmmmmmm .... That weather report sucks.

3 hours there & 3 hours back on dry roads is one thing ... but on ice ?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah as much as I want to meet everyone..PLEASE do not risk it on the weather...its suppose to be low-mid 40's and rain here..just a heads up.






Shawn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

We need Chad (Ultramag) to go & drive ahead of us in one of these.


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

yayson said:


> I bolted from the office today, I was inches from property damage. Herf will be most welcome


 had to take a break from work here... just got to say I am in the same boat as you... some of the things/decisions my team has made this week make me want to break things as well....
looking forward to some smokes!!!


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

monsoon said:


> We need Chad (Ultramag) to go & drive ahead of us in one of these.


Forget that!! Chad can chauffer y'all in the Kia. I'm driving that!


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Ahhh, yes ..... but *those cinnamon rolls* are the bee's knees !!


wait wait wait!! THE Cinnamon Rolls from Beto Junction?!!?!?!? I've heard of these mythical pastries. Their greatness is spoken of around campfires and their reputation far proceeds them.... I think we just added another stop to our adventure!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't care what Major Captain Silly says..

*Cinnamon Rolls rock...:chk*


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

just hope you all make it here...lol...






Shawn


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> just hope you all make it here...lol...
> 
> Shawn


:r

Me too, Shawn... we may have to leave earlier to hit all the things we're planning.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

weather is borderline ice or not. I hate weather

here's a marked up map with the locales for you uns that ain't looked yet


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

The weather looks real sketchy...it could be just rain...maybe ice. Here was tonight's forecast http://www.ksn.com/weather/7221661.html

So, be careful coming in!


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Happy Herf Day!!!! :chk

I've reviewed a couple of different weather forecasts this morning and they all say the same thing... It's going to suck this afternoon in Wichita, speaking meteorologically. Looks like it won't get too sloppy until after we've made it down and it's supposed to let up about 7 or 8. So,call me crazy, but I've decided to make the trip anyway.

The Happy Bus is leaving in T-Minus: 1 Hour and 42 minutes.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

GKitty217 said:


> Happy Herf Day!!!! :chk
> 
> I've reviewed a couple of different weather forecasts this morning and they all say the same thing... It's going to suck this afternoon in Wichita, speaking meteorologically. Looks like it won't get too sloppy until after we've made it down and it's supposed to let up about 7 or 8. So,*call me crazy*, but I've decided to make the trip anyway.
> 
> The Happy Bus is leaving in T-Minus: 1 Hour and 42 minutes.


You're crazy.

SHOTGUN!!!


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

monsoon said:


> You're crazy.
> 
> SHOTGUN!!!


Hey, I live here,
I don't need a report to tell me it "sucks" here... I could have told you that, especially moving here from Overlandpark... Ohhh you were talking about the weather... well that word perfectly describes the that as well.

:ss


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Cannot Wait...anyone need anything give me a call



316-708-7124



Shawn


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

we're heading out as well, hoping to hit the 1:00 

see yas!


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

GKitty reporting in: Home safe and sound. Minor injury due to random straw attack. (HA! I beat you to it, Shawn.) 1 casualty: pair of earrings. 

Surprisingly, the drive back was not bad at all. Had some tension when we hit some serious fog on the turnpike, but road conditions were not too bad at all. 

Shawn, great job on the setup, brother. Excellent location. I miss that chair already. Sparktacular job making sure all needs were met, including bringing the stinky ashtray to contain all that beautiful carnage.

Doug, Jachin, and Jeff: You guys are great roadtrip buddies. Thanks for letting me play driver. It's one of my favorite games. 

Jason, Allen, Joe, and Mark: It was fantastic to meet you guys. I hope we get to herf again soon.

I'll post pics tomorrow or Monday. I had such a blast. It was a great start to my birthday shenannigans. Hope everyone made it home safe.


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

Likewise...it was great meeting all of you! Thanks again to Shawn for putting this together.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Man it was great that you all for being able to brave the weather!!!


I am glad Joe could make it around security before us..LOL



Glad you are on the look out those attack straws Crystal (they can be tricky)



It was a great time and again I am glad you all made it back safe!!!







Shawn


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

100% quality folks
:tu
we had a great time, thanks to everybody for the fun and ease


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

That was fun. I am sitting here wondering when the feeling will come back to my tounge???? Thanks to all for the great time.. and maybe next time I will pay my food bill... 
:tpd:

What was crazy, was the line to get in that place, it was going out the front door, and I amost got mobbed by the cigar hungry crowd as I walked by them with a clear pastic bag full of pure goodness! Thanks for the smokes,,,,
That Padron 1926 is going to cost me.. I already found it online, and have booked marked it.... damit...:hn
mark


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Wigg said:


> That Padron 1926 is going to cost me.. I already found it online, and have booked marked it.... damit...:hn
> mark


lol ... Glad you enjoyed it. Same was done to me in Florida, so if you want someone to blame for that ... blame Carlos (Blueface). I do. 

Shawn, .. thanks for getting this together, brother. I had a blast ... it was really great to meet you !

Jason ... Mark ... Alan ... Joe ... Was fantastic meeting you all. Another herf that proves CS is filled with some really top-notch folks. Thank you all for a great time.

Jachin, Jeff & Crystal ... good times as always. It's always a pleasure to meet & smoke with ya all. And a special thanks to our dedicated chauffeur...thanks Crystal for getting us all there & back in one piece.

Lets see if we can get some pics up ...


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ROAD TRIP !!!!!









Jason knows how to sign his feelings 

Jeff gettin' comfy

Shawn reaching for the first smoke of the night

Crystal wondering if this chair would fit in the Kia

Jason, Mark, Alan finding something to partake of

Jachin & Joe, breaking out the goodies

Crystal, Joe, Shawn, Jachin & Jeff getting the herfing started

Herf in full swing !

More goodies for Crystal ... is that an AVO 80th in that bag ?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Jachin blowin' smoke

"If I don't look his way, he won't see me"....or...."The ostrich aproach"

Jeff, a few stogies later

Table-O'-Goodies

Chocolate decadence









Jeff & Shawn

Jachin's pipe virginity, deflowered

Thus ends another great herf !!!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

I thought there was a Doug there? Am I making up imaginary friends again?


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Great Herf everyone..
Thanks Shawn for getting the ball rolling on this one.
I had a great time. It was fun to meet some more of the Club Stogie family face to face.

Jason, Alan, Mark and Joe it was great to herf with ya..
Mark I hope your post Herf Tounge Numbness Syndrome doesn't take long to recover from, you have alot smoking yet to do.:tu
Joe great B&M you got there. Thanks for the Cusano's you shared at the herf.
Jason and Alan, I hope to herf with you guys again. Bring all of Jason's imaginary friends that you can find..

To the KC roadtrip crew thanks for the last minute hitchhike ride down to Wichita. Thanks Crystal for the great job on piloting the happy bus. It was great to cruise the 3 B&M's before the herf with you guys. Great selection of cigars at Cigar Chateau, plus lots of great looking pipes and *nasty* humidor's.
Great selection again at Joe's store, ABC Smoke Shop and Fine Cigars. And Great prices Joe, kicking myself now for not getting more of the HdM Dark Sumatra, that is a good deal you have on those.
Doug and Jachin thank for sharing the great smokes and the fun of the roadtrip. Lets do it again...:tu


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Jachin blowin' smoke
> 
> "If I don't look his way, he won't see me"....or...."The ostrich aproach"
> 
> ...


Awwww...looks like an awesome time was had by all! Jamie and I really wanted to be able to be there, but it wasn't in the cards for us this time around. Hope to make the next KS herf! Where are the pics of you Doug?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

yayson said:


> I thought there was a Doug there? Am I making up imaginary friends again?





KASR said:


> Where are the pics of you Doug?


Ahhhh....the beauty of being camera man :ss


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Ahhhh....the beauty of being camera man :ss


HA!! I've got a few of Doug and his lovely patch... and maybe even one of his coat. I'll try to get them posted tonight. Yesterday was a crazy crazy birthday, but tonight should be more mellow. I'll have plenty of time to play with pics while I'm waiting for muffins to bake.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Another dose of photos:
Herfing is serious business. This is the best damn travel humi I've ever (except maybe the blue one that came too).


The elusive Doug


Shawn setting up for a long winter's smoke.


Doug breaking in his new pipe. It's a little fuzzy, but it records the moment.





Mmmmmm chocolate... gotta get it all!


I think everything else I have is pretty much a duplicate of what's already up.


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

Great pictures! I wish I didn't have to bail so soon...that chocolate looks like the perfect palate cleanser . Again, it was great meeting you all! Thanks for the smokes...they will be truly enjoyed!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

GKitty217 said:


> Mmmmmm chocolate... gotta get it all!


Work it girl!

The ammo-can-idors split that red sea of club goers on the stairs and out the door, they gave us a decent berth and some winced at the sure-to-be-forthcoming explosions. I'm telling you, we're gonna have to paint em pink


----------

